# New FreeBSD safe updates using ZFS BE's video



## decuser (Sep 14, 2020)

I posted a new video in my FreeBSD video playlist about using ZFS BE's for doing safe (and unsafe) updates and changes. The videos aren't studio productions, by a long shot, but they should be instructive... Having been a newb, I'm hoping to make the videos I put up be useful for relative newcomers to FreeBSD. This one's pretty self explanatory, but as always, I'm up for feedback, criticisms, and suggestions.

Here's the link: 



_View: https://youtu.be/Q4hPCYf94Dk_


----------



## decuser (Sep 16, 2020)

And another about playing around with ZFS and ZFS snapshots...

Here's the link:




_View: https://youtu.be/OLm_d4b15tc_


----------

